# Law graduate wanting to move to Canada, need advice



## Dapsta (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello All,

This is my first post, I have just graduated from university after completing a law/commerce double degree. I would like to move to Canada for a change, however I have absolutely no clue as to what needs to be done in order to make the transition. I would like to practice as a lawyer/solicitor in Canada, however what extra study would I need to complete. I am aware that both Australia ans Canada utilise similar common law systems and similar legislative and judicial principle, however I am worried that I would have to relearn everything again due to the different case law and legislation. At the very least Canada uses the metric system 

What types of courses would I have to complete when I get there in order to practice, also what is the most appropriate visa to apply for in order to move as a recent graduate? 

To be frank, any advice would be much appreciated! 


Thank you in advance


----------



## scubacam87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey
I'm
Hoping to go to Canada too but have you checked how you can get in? If lawyers aren't in need or u don't have family it's really difficult. You'll be able to find more accurate information about what lawyers need to do if you decide what province you want to move to as the laws are rules are different province to province


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it depends on the province you want to work.

About transferring your qualifications and what is needed, maybe this is a good place to start for Ontario:
Lawyer Licensing Process - Home Page | The Law Society of Upper Canada

To find out what further education a foreign-trained lawyer needs to complete in order to practice law in Canada, please visit the National Committee on Accreditation (NCA) web site: 
Governing Canada's Legal Profession in the Public Interest :: Federation of Law Societies of Canada 

The University of Toronto Faculty of Law also offers an Internationally Trained Lawyers Program, which assists internationally trained lawyers who are living in Ontario with preparing for the National Committee on Accreditation exams. More info: 
http://www.itlp.utoronto.ca


----------

